Ask HN: What do you wish your IDE would do? - mlejva
======
croh
1\. proper and fast automcompletion

2\. source lookup (back and forth). Now when you do source lookup, it should
be integrated properly with language quirks like virtual-env in python

3\. proper and standard keyboard shortcuts ( NOT like intellij)

4\. Good vim support

update: 5\. cross-domain support. e.g if you're full stack developer and use
rails as backend, IDE should support both rails and front-end stack. Basically
front-end stack is mandatory these days for web framewoks.

6\. project wise search

7\. file search.

Intellij has done lot of good work.

1\. but they utterly fails in keyboard shortcuts (which are not consistent
with other tools like browser)

2\. their IDEs are in java and damn slow

3\. very poor cross-domain support. now this is complicated because of
complexity of modern programming.

If you guys are planning on any IDE, ping me. Will glad to help.

~~~
Xoroxoxoxoso
> 2\. source lookup (back and forth)

Can you please elaborate? What does back and forth source lookup mean?

~~~
croh
I mean something like ctags. So it is easy to look into source of libraries.

~~~
croh
updated answer

~~~
mlejva
Some of these features might be solved by VSCode + extension. Have you tried
it?

We're not building new IDE but trying to improve some workflows that happen
often in programmer's workflow. Focused on web development for now.

~~~
croh
I did try but I like more intellij. Quirks I mentioned are important for my
workflow.

------
karmakaze
Field Call Hierarchy

Eclipse has it. It's awesome. Please upvote the issue.

[You have to log in before clicking the :+1:]

[https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-160274](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-160274)

------
Xoroxoxoxoso
Explanation of different config files and what are the rules of their
configuration.

------
molteanu
Let me code it in Common Lisp.

